# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσάραξη Πρέβελης στο Ασπρονήσι Θήρας

## sv1xv

Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής το Πρέβελης προσάραξε στην νησίδα Ασπρονήσι. Φαίνεται ότι είχε μικρές ζημιές γιατί αποκολλήθκε σήμερα το πρωΐ με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκών και παραμένει δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης για έλεγχο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Νεοτερα εδω !

----------


## kalypso

από ότι μου είχε πει μέλος τους πληρώματος την επόμενη εβδομάδα μάλλον θα εμπαινε δεξαμενή...μήπως τωρα λέτε να το επισπευσουν?..αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σοβαρο θέμα λογικά θα συνεχίσει κανονικά το προγραμμά του

----------


## Amorgos66

...να δούμε τι θα μας πει και Καπετανιος του Πρεβελης σημερα......,που δεν δα και αρχάριος ή ασχετος όπως εμείς...

----------


## proussos

> ...να δούμε τι θα μας πει και Καπετανιος του Πρεβελης σημερα......,που δεν δα και αρχάριος ή ασχετος όπως εμείς...


*Υπονοείτε κάτι ???
Γιατί η σύγκριση είναι λίγο ανούσια και άστοχη...νομίζω !*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πρωτον τελος καλο ολα καλα και αυτο ειναι ανακουφιση μεγαλη.

Δευτερον χωρις να το παιζω εμπειρογνωμονας βλεπω στο ιστορικο του πλοιου οτι ειχε κανονικοτατη πορεια και θα εκανε μια ασφαλεστατη παραλλαξη νοτια του Ασπρονησιου, αλλα ξαφνικα τα πραγματα αλλαξαν... Θεωρω οτι ειναι απιθανο να ειναι λαθος ναυσιπλοιας.

Να ειναι καλα και τυχεροι οι ανθρωποι απο 'δω και περα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ...να δούμε τι θα μας πει και Καπετανιος του Πρεβελης σημερα......,που δεν δα και αρχάριος ή ασχετος όπως εμείς...


Μπορεις να γινεις πιο σαφης; Ειναι κατηγορια αυτο; Διοτι ειναι σαφες οτι οι ναυτικοι του Πρεβελης δεν ειχαν καμια ευθυνη...

----------


## proussos

*Τέλος καλό και όλα καλά πολύ απλά επειδή η εμπειρία και η ψυχραιμία μίλησε !
Ας σταματήσει κάποιος όμως τους επί παντός ειδικούς καπετανολόγους και ατυχηματογνώμονες...
**http://news.gr.msn.com/social/%CF%83...%CE%B9%C2%BB-1*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το τι εμμετικα ποστ γραφονται σε κειμενα αλλα και στα σχολια απο κατω οπως πχ στο Πρωτο Θεμα δεν περιγραφεται. Ειναι και κανα-δυο που ειναι σωστοι και ψυχραιμοι αλλα ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ. Γραφουν οτι εβλεπε μπαλα, οτι τον πηρε ο υπνος,οτι περνουσε πολυ κοντα, οτι δεν εκανε ασφαλη παραλλαξη και χιλιαδες αλλες βλακειες. Κανενας απο αυτους του φωστηρες δεν πατησε στο marinetraffic το ιστορικο της διαδρομης του πλοιου για να καταλαβει το προφανες το οποιο κατεθεσε και ο πλοιαρχος στο λιμενικο, δηλαδη οτι υπηρξε μπλακ αουτ...

Το οτι αυτο που συνεβει θα μπορουσε να ειναι σοβαρο ισχυει, το οτι πρεπει να διερευνηθουν τα αιτια του τεχνικου προβληματος ειναι κατι σαφεστατα θεμιτο και σωστο αλλα το να σταυρωνουμε επαγγελματιες που δεν εφταιξαν σε τιποτα χωρις να κανουμε τον κοπο να εξετασουμε την πορεια του πλοιου, την ταχυτητα και να βαλουμε το μυαλο να δουλεψει, ειναι κατι το εμμετικο.

----------


## SteliosK

> Το τι εμμετικα ποστ γραφονται σε κειμενα αλλα και στα σχολια απο κατω οπως πχ στο Πρωτο Θεμα δεν περιγραφεται. Ειναι και κανα-δυο που ειναι σωστοι και ψυχραιμοι αλλα ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ. Γραφουν οτι εβλεπε μπαλα, οτι τον πηρε ο υπνος,οτι περνουσε πολυ κοντα, οτι δεν εκανε ασφαλη παραλλαξη και χιλιαδες αλλες βλακειες. Κανενας απο αυτους του φωστηρες δεν πατησε στο marinetraffic το ιστορικο της διαδρομης του πλοιου για να καταλαβει το προφανες το οποιο κατεθεσε και ο πλοιαρχος στο λιμενικο, δηλαδη οτι υπηρξε μπλακ αουτ...


Tα ''παπαγαλακια'' δεν προκειται ποτέ να σταματήσουν να σχολιάζουν έτσι.Μία ζωή τα ίδια..

----------


## Amorgos66

¨... στην κατάθεση του στους αξιωματικούς του Λιμενικού αφού το πλοίο κατέπλευσε στη Σαντορίνη ο καπετάνιος του Πρέβελη υποστήριξε: Έγινε μπλακ άουτ, έσβησαν οι μηχανές και χάθηκε ο έλεγχος του πλοίου για λίγα λεπτά. Λίγο μετά τα μέλη του πληρώματος κατάφεραν να ξαναβάλουν τις μηχανές μπροστά, όμως το πλοίο προσέκρουσε με τη μπάλα  στη βραχονησίδα ενώ έπλεε με χαμηλή ταχύτητα ίσως και επειδή προσέγγιζε το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης..¨   protothema.gr


...επιτελους συννενοηθηκαμε...!!...οταν δεν περνεις τις σωστες αποστασεις και κινησε οριακά για να γλυτώσεις 10 λεπτακια ή να δείξεις ότι εσύ μπορείς και οι άλλοι δεν μπορούνε,ίσως κάποια στιγμή τα μηχανήματα σε ¨προδώσουν¨ και τότε αρχίζεις να παρακαλάς τον Αη Νικόλα...!!...και το κακό είναι ότι την πληρώνουν οι ζωές και οι περιουσίες του κοσμάκη....

----------


## Giannis G.

Και ποιος εισαι εσυ ρε φιλε που κρινεις τον καθε πλοιαρχο; Πηγαινε εσυ να γινεις πλοιαρχος που τα κανεις ολα σωστα, αμαν πια!

----------


## Nautilia News

prevelis.jpg

*Χωρίς πρόβλημα συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ*

----------


## flash13

Amorgos66 όταν είσαι έξω από τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια ξέρεις. Δεν είσαι εσύ αυτός που μπορείς να κρίνεις!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ¨... στην κατάθεση του στους αξιωματικούς του Λιμενικού αφού το πλοίο κατέπλευσε στη Σαντορίνη ο καπετάνιος του Πρέβελη υποστήριξε: Έγινε μπλακ άουτ, έσβησαν οι μηχανές και χάθηκε ο έλεγχος του πλοίου για λίγα λεπτά. Λίγο μετά τα μέλη του πληρώματος κατάφεραν να ξαναβάλουν τις μηχανές μπροστά, όμως το πλοίο προσέκρουσε με τη μπάλα  στη βραχονησίδα ενώ έπλεε με χαμηλή ταχύτητα ίσως και επειδή προσέγγιζε το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης..¨   protothema.gr
> 
> 
> ...επιτελους συννενοηθηκαμε...!!...οταν δεν περνεις τις σωστες αποστασεις και κινησε οριακά για να γλυτώσεις 10 λεπτακια ή να δείξεις ότι εσύ μπορείς και οι άλλοι δεν μπορούνε,ίσως κάποια στιγμή τα μηχανήματα σε ¨προδώσουν¨ και τότε αρχίζεις να παρακαλάς τον Αη Νικόλα...!!...και το κακό είναι ότι την πληρώνουν οι ζωές και οι περιουσίες του κοσμάκη....


Οταν γραφεις το παραπανω με σιγουρια, θα πρεπει να παραθετεις ποια ειναι κατ'εσενα η ασφαλης αποσταση και ποια ηταν αυτη του πλοιου απο τη νησιδα οταν συνεβει το μπλακ αουτ...

 Συμφωνα παλι με το marinetraffic το πλοιο στο τελευταιο "νορμαλ" στιγμα του περνουσε περιπου στα 7/10 (7 σταδια) του ναυτικου μιλιου, δηλαδη περιπου στα 1300 μετρα. Θεωρεις οτι αυτη η αποσταση δεν ειναι επαρκης ή πιστευεις οτι τα βαπορια πρεπει να περνανε απο τις στεριες μονο σε αποστασεις τετοιες που αν παθουν μπλακ αουτ με την ταχυτητα που πλεουν να καταφερνουν να σταματησουν μονο απο την αντισταση του νερου; Αν ειναι ετσι να αφηνουν 3-4 ν.μ. αποσταση (που σε παμπολλες περιπτωσεις δεν μπορουν καν) για να εισαι ευχαριστημενος... Το πλοιο φαινεται να ακουμπησε τη στερια με περιπου 2 κομβους και ειναι πολυ πιθανο οτι δεν καταφερε να κανει αναποδα, επομενως η αποσταση που τηρηθηκε ηταν επαρκεστατη και το βαπορι ειχε σχεδον σταματησει μονο απο την αντισταση του νερου... 

Γραφεις τοσα χρονια και εχεις δειξει μια σοβαροτητα, αλλα πραγματικα αυτα που γραφεις τελευταια και ειδικα για το Πρεβελης μονο ως παιδιαστικη κοντρα μπορουν να θεωρηθουν για να αποδειξεις ενα δικιο που δεν αντεχεις με τιποτα να χασεις.

----------


## roussosf

> ¨.....επιτελους συννενοηθηκαμε...!!...οταν δεν περνεις τις σωστες αποστασεις και κινησε οριακά για να γλυτώσεις 10 λεπτακια ή να δείξεις ότι εσύ μπορείς και οι άλλοι δεν μπορούνε,ίσως κάποια στιγμή τα μηχανήματα σε ¨προδώσουν¨ και τότε αρχίζεις να παρακαλάς τον Αη Νικόλα...!!...και το κακό είναι ότι την πληρώνουν οι ζωές και οι περιουσίες του κοσμάκη....


Φίλε μου θέλω να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση και να σε μεταφέρω σε συνθήκες στεριάς που είναι ευκολότερες από την θάλασσα
αν είσαι οδηγός (auto η moto ) 
η απόσταση ασφαλείας είναι κάτι που προσδιορίζετε η είναι κάτι που "πράττει ο οδηγός κατά το δοκούν"?και σύμφωνα με τις συνθήκες της στιγμής?
και αν παρ όλη την προσοχή σου έρχεται η ριμάδα άτυχη στιγμή που μια βλάβη στα φρένα ¨"μπουμπουνίζεις "τον μπροστινό σου η σου μπλόκαρε το υδραυλικό και δεν σε πήρε η στροφή όπως την υπολόγιζες συνήθως και να έρωτες με την κολόνα η δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σκεφτώ, αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν τηρούσες τις σωστές αποστάσεις?
η ότι δεν είχες επικαλεσθεί την βοήθεια του Αγίου Χριστοφόρου(προστάτη των οδηγών)
αν δεν είσαι οδηγός αγνόησε το

----------


## Apostolos

Θεωρώ πως οι απέξω μπορούν να λένε πολλά και συνήθως δεν έχουν γνώση, αλλά δικαιωματικά ο καθένας έχει την υποκειμενική του άποψη. Καλό θα είναι να μείνουμε σε ήπια σχόλια ή παρατηρήσεις και να μην δημιουργούμε εντάσεις. Εμείς εδώ έχουμε μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τα πλοία, τους Πλοιάρχους και τα πληρώματα και δεν μας αρέσει με ευκολία να τους καταδικάζουμε. Με όμορφο τρόπο αν έχουμε να πούμε κάτι και πάντα τεκμηριωμένα! Ειδάλλως καλό είναι να σιωπούμε αξιοπρεπώς...

----------


## proussos

> ¨... στην κατάθεση του στους αξιωματικούς του Λιμενικού αφού το πλοίο κατέπλευσε στη Σαντορίνη ο καπετάνιος του Πρέβελη υποστήριξε: Έγινε μπλακ άουτ, έσβησαν οι μηχανές και χάθηκε ο έλεγχος του πλοίου για λίγα λεπτά. Λίγο μετά τα μέλη του πληρώματος κατάφεραν να ξαναβάλουν τις μηχανές μπροστά, όμως το πλοίο προσέκρουσε με τη μπάλα  στη βραχονησίδα ενώ έπλεε με χαμηλή ταχύτητα ίσως και επειδή προσέγγιζε το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης..¨   protothema.gr
> 
> 
> ...επιτελους συννενοηθηκαμε...!!...οταν δεν περνεις τις σωστες αποστασεις και κινησε οριακά για να γλυτώσεις 10 λεπτακια ή να δείξεις ότι εσύ μπορείς και οι άλλοι δεν μπορούνε,ίσως κάποια στιγμή τα μηχανήματα σε ¨προδώσουν¨ και τότε αρχίζεις να παρακαλάς τον Αη Νικόλα...!!...και το κακό είναι ότι την πληρώνουν οι ζωές και οι περιουσίες του κοσμάκη....


*Είναι σεβαστή η "άποψή σας" αγαπητέ !
Τι θα λέγατε να κληθείτε να καταθέσετε επώνυμα ?*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπαααααα, αυτά είναι ζόρικα πράγματα. Η επώνυμη καταγγελία θέλει στοιχεία, αποδείξεις, τρεχάματα, πως να το πω..... θελει κότσια βρε παιδί μου, που να τρέχεις τώρα.

 Ενώ το ανώνυμο, όπως και να το κάνουμε έχει την χάρη του το άτιμο. Πετάς δυό - τρεις εξυπνάδες ωσάν να ήσουν και εσύ παρών στην γέφυρα του πλοίου (ο καπετάνιος δεν πήρε τις σωστές αποστάσεις, εκινείτο οριακά για να γλυτώσει δέκα λεπτά, ήθελε να δείξει ότι αυτός μπορεί ενώ οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν) πετάς και ένα δακρύβρεχτο μελό "οι ζωές και οι περιουσίες του κοσμάκη" και καθάρισες. Έκανες το κομμάτι σου, το παιξες και μάγκας.

Τσάμπα μάγκας..........

----------


## mastrokostas

Κάθε φορά τα ίδια ! Κάθε φορά διαβάζουμε τα ίδια πράγματα ! Τελικά τα social media  βοηθούν , η δίνουν βήμα στον κάθε πικραμένο να βγάλει όση χολή μπορεί ,είτε από ασχετοσύνη είτε από βλακεία !και όλα αυτά χωρίς κανέναν κόστος ?
Ατυχήματα δυστυχώς πάντα θα γίνονται !το θέμα είναι ,να είναι χωρίς την παραμικρή απώλεια ! Αυτό είναι το θέμα, και σε αυτό θα πρέπει να στεκόμαστε !
ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ,ας σταματήσουν αυτοί που κάθε φορά που κάτι γίνετε ,θυμούνται το Σαμινα !

----------


## Amorgos66

> Κάθε φορά τα ίδια ! Κάθε φορά διαβάζουμε τα ίδια πράγματα ! Τελικά τα social media  βοηθούν , η δίνουν βήμα στον κάθε πικραμένο να βγάλει όση χολή μπορεί ,είτε από ασχετοσύνη είτε από βλακεία !και όλα αυτά χωρίς κανέναν κόστος ?
> Ατυχήματα δυστυχώς πάντα θα γίνονται !το θέμα είναι ,να είναι χωρίς την παραμικρή απώλεια ! Αυτό είναι το θέμα, και σε αυτό θα πρέπει να στεκόμαστε !
> ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ,ας σταματήσουν αυτοί που κάθε φορά που κάτι γίνετε ,θυμούνται το Σαμινα !


....και γιατι να το ξεχάσουμε δλδ...??...μήπως εκει δεν υπήρχε ανθρωπινο λάθος...??...ούτε στο Χρ.Αυγη,ούτε
στο Σαμαινα,ούτε στο Σαμίνα,,ούτε στο Ποσειδών,ούτε στο Ηράκλειο...???...και σε πόσα άλλα που το ¨σωσαμε¨στο παρά πέντε...
...ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ,παντου υπάρχει ο ανθρώπινος παράγων..!!...και όσο το ξεχνάμε,τόσο η ιστορία θα επαναλαμβάνεται...!!...αυτό προσπαθω να σας πω,αλλα κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι διαβάζουν,ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ....!!...σιωπώ πλέον...

----------


## Amorgos66

> ¨... στην κατάθεση του στους αξιωματικούς του Λιμενικού αφού το πλοίο κατέπλευσε στη Σαντορίνη ο καπετάνιος του Πρέβελη υποστήριξε: Έγινε μπλακ άουτ, έσβησαν οι μηχανές και χάθηκε ο έλεγχος του πλοίου για λίγα λεπτά. Λίγο μετά τα μέλη του πληρώματος κατάφεραν να ξαναβάλουν τις μηχανές μπροστά, όμως το πλοίο προσέκρουσε με τη μπάλα  στη βραχονησίδα ενώ έπλεε με χαμηλή ταχύτητα ίσως και επειδή προσέγγιζε το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης..¨   protothema.gr
> 
> 
> ...επιτελους συννενοηθηκαμε...!!...οταν δεν περνεις τις σωστες αποστασεις και κινησε οριακά για να γλυτώσεις 10 λεπτακια ή να δείξεις ότι εσύ μπορείς και οι άλλοι δεν μπορούνε,ίσως κάποια στιγμή τα μηχανήματα σε ¨προδώσουν¨ και τότε αρχίζεις να παρακαλάς τον Αη Νικόλα...!!...και το κακό είναι ότι την πληρώνουν οι ζωές και οι περιουσίες του κοσμάκη....


....αυτη η απάντηση ΚΑΚΩΣ ,μεταφερθηκε από άλλο link....

----------


## proussos

> ....και γιατι να το ξεχάσουμε δλδ...??...μήπως εκει δεν υπήρχε ανθρωπινο λάθος...??...ούτε στο Χρ.Αυγη,ούτε
> στο Σαμαινα,ούτε στο Σαμίνα,,ούτε στο Ποσειδών,ούτε στο Ηράκλειο...???...και σε πόσα άλλα που το ¨σωσαμε¨στο παρά πέντε...
> ...ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ,παντου υπάρχει ο ανθρώπινος παράγων..!!...και όσο το ξεχνάμε,τόσο η ιστορία θα επαναλαμβάνεται...!!...αυτό προσπαθω να σας πω,αλλα κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι διαβάζουν,ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ....!!...σιωπώ πλέον...


*Ξεχάσατε και τον ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟ...*

----------


## mastrokostas

> ....και γιατι να το ξεχάσουμε δλδ...??...μήπως εκει δεν υπήρχε ανθρωπινο λάθος...??...ούτε στο Χρ.Αυγη,ούτε
> στο Σαμαινα,ούτε στο Σαμίνα,,ούτε στο Ποσειδών,ούτε στο Ηράκλειο...???...και σε πόσα άλλα που το ¨σωσαμε¨στο παρά πέντε...
> ...ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ,παντου υπάρχει ο ανθρώπινος παράγων..!!...και όσο το ξεχνάμε,τόσο η ιστορία θα επαναλαμβάνεται...!!...αυτό προσπαθω να σας πω,αλλα κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι διαβάζουν,ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ....!!...σιωπώ πλέον...


Στο Πρέβελης ,από τα στοιχεία που υπάρχουν μέχρι σήμερα ,δείχνουν ότι δεν υπάρχει ανθρώπινο λάθος ! Από αυτά που γνωρίζουμε μέχρι τώρα ! 
Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να μαθαίνουμε από τα ατυχήματα ! όταν όμως διαβάζουμε πορίσματα ,και όχι προσωπικά συμπεράσματα !Ακόμη και τότε ,μαθαίνουν αυτοί που έχουν *άμεση σχέση* με το αντικείμενο ! Όχι εμείς ! Εμείς άλλα πράγματα πρέπει να μάθουμε ! 



> ....αυτη η απάντηση ΚΑΚΩΣ ,μεταφερθηκε από άλλο link....


Για την διοίκηση του nautilia.gr , ΚΑΛΩΣ μεταφέρθηκε εδώ , διότι έχει σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα !  δεν έγινε για κάποιον άλλο λογο! !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ....και γιατι να το ξεχάσουμε δλδ...??...μήπως εκει δεν υπήρχε ανθρωπινο λάθος...??...ούτε στο Χρ.Αυγη,ούτε
> στο Σαμαινα,ούτε στο Σαμίνα,,ούτε στο Ποσειδών,ούτε στο Ηράκλειο...???...και σε πόσα άλλα που το ¨σωσαμε¨στο παρά πέντε...
> ...ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ,παντου υπάρχει ο ανθρώπινος παράγων..!!...και όσο το ξεχνάμε,τόσο η ιστορία θα επαναλαμβάνεται...!!...αυτό προσπαθω να σας πω,αλλα κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι διαβάζουν,ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ....!!...σιωπώ πλέον...


Δεν εχεις απαντησει σε πολλα απο τα ποστ, στα οποια υπηρχαν ερωτηματα αλλα και απαντησεις προς εσενα πανω στην ουσια του συμβαντος του Πρεβελης και μετα λες "...αλλα κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι διαβάζουν,ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ....!!...σιωπώ πλέον..." . Δηλαδη χωρις καν να μπεις σε διαλογο, να γινεις πιο σαφης, να στηριξεις με περισσοτερα στοιχεια τη γνωμη σου, η μονη εξηγηση που δινεις για αυτους που διαφωνουν μαζι σου ειναι η παραπανω. Μηπως δεν καταλαβαινεις και δεν διαβαζεις εσυ τελικα;

*Μιλα ξεκαθαρα!!!*

 Ποια πρεπει να ειναι η ασφαλης αποσταση που πρεπει να διατηρει ενα βαπορι απο τις στεριες, δεν ειναι κατι σχετικο; 

Ποια ηταν αυτη που ειχε το Πρεβελης οταν επαθε το μπλακ αουτ;

Πρεπει η αποσταση να ειναι παντα τετοια που το πλοιο να ακινητοποιειται σε περιπτωση μπλακ αουτ μονο απο την αντισταση του νερου, πριν ακουμπησει σε οποιαδηποτε κοντινη στερια;

Ειναι το παραπανω πρακτικα δυνατο και λογικο;

Δεν αρκει το γεγονος οτι το πλοιο ακουμπησε στη στερια με περιπου 2 κομβους χωρις καν να μπορεσει να κανει αναποδα; Αυτο δε δειχνει οτι ο πλοιαρχος ειχε αφησει ΕΠΑΡΚΕΣΤΑΤΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ;

Σαφεστατα σε αλλα ατυχηματα υπηρχε ο ανθρωπινος παραγων και ηταν καταστροφικος δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου, πρεπει ομως ντε και καλα σε αυτο να ηταν ανθρωπινο λαθος χωρις καμια τεμκηριωση;


Απ'οτι βλεπεις εχω διαβασει και εχω κατανοησει τι λες, απλα διαφωνω με την αποψη σου και την προχειροτητα των συμπερασματων σου.

----------


## Apostolos

Και μην ξεχνάμε πως ο καιρός (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) ήταν ΝΔ άρα τον "έχτισε" πάνω στο νησί. Αρα και στα 2 ν.μ. να πέρναγε ίσως να μην προλάβαινε να το σταμάταγε. Ίσως απλά να το ορθοπλώρησε με το προπελάκι ή με το πυδάλιο αλλα αυτό είναι εντελώς υποθετικό...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ....αυτη η απάντηση ΚΑΚΩΣ ,μεταφερθηκε από άλλο link....


Για εμάς σωστά μεταφέρθηκε.

----------

